# Let's Beat Simon Cowell



## Danny600kill (Dec 15, 2009)

Simon Cowell vs Rage Against the Machine. 
Who will come out victorious?​







​Let's Stop that smug git from getting the Christmas Number 1



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The campaign was started by Tracy and Jon Morter, who launched the Facebook group "Rage Against the Machine for Christmas No 1" earlier this month with the words: "Fed up of Simon Cowell's latest karaoke act being Christmas No 1? Me too ... So who's up for a mass-purchase of the track 'KILLING IN THE NAME' from December 13th (DON'T BUY IT YET!) as a protest to the X Factor monotony?"
> 
> Jon Morter told NME.com: "It's been taken on by thousands in the group as a defiance to Cowell's 'music machine'. Some certainly see it as a direct response to him personally." So far, more than 500,000 people have joined.
> 
> Only time will tell whether Rage Against the Machine have a chance of beating this year's as yet undecided X Factor winner. Last year's No 1, Alexandra Burke's cover of Leonard Cohen's Hallelujah, sold 576,000 copies in its opening week, which means that every single member of the Facebook group backing Rage Against the Machine would need to purchase the song to ensure their chance of victory





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Everyone buy Rage Against the Machine's Killing in the Name ( No don't pirate it, buy it ) and will knock that smile right off his face.
> 
> Yes it does cost money but at amazon i think its like 20p and its no more than 70p on itunes ( Sorry im British, duno in USD)
> So Lets get some real music on the charts



*Rage Against The Machine Won 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Tanas (Dec 15, 2009)

How pathetic...


----------



## Danny600kill (Dec 15, 2009)

Tanas said:
			
		

> How pathetic...



yeh i do really hate this guy, he automatically thinks he can bring his new acts, tht people wont even no in two weeks and storm the charts ( Yes there are exceptions E.g Leona lewis )


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 15, 2009)

While I think that Simon Cowell is a raging faggot and doesn't deserve best whatever it is, I also don't care enough to form a goddamn coalition against him.

Jesus, people just don't have lives anymore.


Meanwhile -pirates this song-


----------



## Elritha (Dec 15, 2009)

I honestly couldn't give a damn what gets to Christmas number 1. Do people have nothing better to do then start groups like this?


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 15, 2009)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Yes it does cost money but at amazon i think its like 20p and its no more than 70p on itunes ( Sorry im British, duno in USD)


Don't the ones that cost more than 65P actually count and the ones priced less don't count towards the chart?

The UK top 40 hasn't meant anything for years but still I'd still love to see this happen, sure its not that important but it would be nice.

Its funny Simon Cowell is saying now that he "saved us from novelty Xmas #1's" with all these X-Factor releases but he was the one who was responsible for most of the novelty songs and to be honest, rather "Bob The Builder" than Westlife.


----------



## benbop1992 (Dec 15, 2009)

Listen... both of those songs are in the same record label.... So it doesn't matter who "wins."


----------



## Danny600kill (Dec 15, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its was on GMTV this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They both count even though they are less than the normal amount required , duno why though.

And yeh tbh top 40 doesn't mean much, but it would be funny if he failed at ''what he does best''


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 15, 2009)

dont people have anything better to do? im buying whatever Simon's flavor of the week is just to piss everyone off.


----------



## Depravo (Dec 15, 2009)

Why hold Simon Cowell personally responsible? Blame the sheep who buy his records.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 15, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because NOW Albums keep winning


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 15, 2009)

I totally gave up on the charts and the music industry in general when Coldplay were defeated by Axel F by the Crazy Frog (the biggest desecration of a classic tune since G4 covered Bohemian Rhapsody, another X Factor by-product) for number one on Top Of The Pops way back. A great band being beaten by a fucking ringtone designed to annoy people. Then they compounded the insult by having people break-dance to the ringtone while the camera occasionally panned to the stunned Coldplay. You can see the look in their eyes. It's that look of 'what the fuck just happened?'

I would like to see Cowell taken down a peg or two though. Preferably via the medium of a crossbow bolt to the testicles. But given how high he wears his trousers (IE: with the belt around his eyebrows), the assassin will probably get confused and hit him in the neck by mistake.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 15, 2009)

Simon Cowell is a n00b and uses IE7 with vista and uses MS paint for picture editing


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 15, 2009)

I thought no one paid attention to ANY top charts anymore, it's not the 80s, we have the internet, who needs charts made by faggots who don't know shit about music and only got the job because their dad's friend works in the industry and owes your dad a favor?


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 15, 2009)

UK charts never bother me much anyway, even though I live in the UK. Most of my favourite bands are from outside the UK and aren't as well known as they should be (IE: Black Stone Cherry, who are almost unknown here. Saw them in concert in Birmingham, they were AWESOME). The UK charts basically boil down to whatever bollocks X Factor has pumped out, the latest chav music like N-Dubz and the latest girl band getting by on the size of their knockers instead of any genuine talent.


----------



## jaxxster (Dec 15, 2009)

Its currently no.1, look this isnt about the charts its about the fact that we're trying to take a stand against crappy synthed pop music that these producers make to exploit lil kids and ignorant middle aged people who have no other medium than whats on the radio to listen to music.


----------



## playallday (Dec 15, 2009)

I bet this topic will get a little


----------



## WildWon (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm voting for Billy Mack to take the #1 song this Christmas. Rumor has it, he'll get nekkid if he wins.

On a more serious note: These kinds of things are bullshit. It's been tried before, and someone will try to do it again. What's the REAL purpose behind this? To shut up Simon Cowell? No. Its to allow some douche to say "I STARTED THIS INTERNETS TREND!! I WINS!!!"

Would it shut Simon Cowell up? No. Would he even give two shits about it? Probably not.

But, if you're going to participate in this, i've received a few emails about Microsoft sending out checks with lots of money based upon how many people i forward it to. You want free money? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(ps- as for "taking a stand against crappy synthpop music," if you think THIS will stop it, the last 20+ years of crappy synth-pop music would like to talk with you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's like saying killing The Jonas Brothers will stop irritating kid-pop. I mean, they deserve to die anyway, but the greater good would not be accomplished 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## hankchill (Dec 15, 2009)

No thanks... I cannot stand Rage Against the Machine.

If I wanted to hear angry people yelling I'd go and visit my parents


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 15, 2009)

WildWon said:
			
		

> It's like saying killing The Jonas Brothers will stop irritating kid-pop. I mean, they deserve to die anyway, but the greater good would not be accomplished
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only one way to find out...


----------



## Jaems (Dec 16, 2009)

Both are awful, so why buy either?


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Dec 16, 2009)

do not want

I dont care about any of them


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Dec 16, 2009)

Jaems said:
			
		

> Both are awful, so why buy either?


+1

I joined the backup group 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Spoiler



The backup group wants people to buy Never Gonna Give You Up


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 16, 2009)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I came.

I also support this option and will purchase this song (despite owning it)


----------



## Danny600kill (Dec 20, 2009)

Woohoo Rage Against the Machine Won

Suck that Cowell,


----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2009)

So basically this is an elaborate RATM ad.


----------



## WildWon (Dec 21, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> So basically this is an elaborate RATM ad.



In all honesty, it wasn't _that_ elaborate.


----------

